
Show HN: Faker – Struct Data Fake Generator in Go - bxcodec
https://github.com/bxcodec/faker
======
bxcodec
Hi there, I'm the maintainer of faker.

I made a simple library in Golang to help Golang engineers to create dummy
data based on given struct.

Current version: v2.0.1

Features:

\- Generate dummy data based on defined structs

\- Generate based on given tags

\- Add custom generator functions and custom tags

~~~
paulie_a
When I had a project I wanted to give it a try in go and used faker. Your
project is responsible for generating billions of fake credit card
transactions and bank transfers.

Thank you!

~~~
bxcodec
Woah, thank you. It's a pleasure if it can help people :D

------
diminoten
We use the shit out of the Python port, and I can see how people might think
this is boring/mundane stuff, but this is the best solution to the problem out
there.

This has saved me days of work, at _least_.

